# 10 near 11 years married



## devilio (Nov 20, 2016)

im deleting this post cause its not important for any one to reply to


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Okay. I'll bite. Not in a good place this evening?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

devilio said:


> im deleting this post cause its not important for any one to reply to




Is your divorce completed? Yep, we care. 

But you have to meet us half way.


27 years at same company. Wish I could retire. Can't. 

Talk to us


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

@devilio

Things aren't instantaneous here. It's not a chat room. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## devilio (Nov 20, 2016)

maybe ya saw the original post , I guess well you know were all problemed here no I aint in a good place aint been for while, jus seems I was waitn for reply yea nothing to do either troubled goes w/o saying all alone in the world to boot anyways thanx for an attempted reply


----------



## devilio (Nov 20, 2016)

no started October December she said stop it and now just continues alone in the world, ok I count my blessings I retired 6 months ago but what I been left with is basically a hyper threatening hysterical mean cause I took her off title cause I bought w/ separate property sale used proceds, scares me is her vile anger bring up just give yer money to you daughter for way over a year now , im in strange town I bought 6 mos ago no friens from my 32 year career even my bro and his wife are mean to me im in an emotional whirlpool near a total lbreakdown and collapse , what shes been waiting for its why smart tuff guys never marry, cooks cleans I don't want a sister for a wife.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Since you have no friends, then look for counseling for yourself?

You don't need her to make you feel good. You have to depend upon yourself to feel better. 

How about doing some reading. Are you up for that? ...Be a better man


----------



## devilio (Nov 20, 2016)

yeah I should know I guess its just this situation has really got a hold of me aint had another person in my life manipulating acting to the point ya never seen any thing like hysterics threats silent treatment hate rentment trashing my daughter and my only brother


----------



## devilio (Nov 20, 2016)

I read research internet everyday


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Try reading this... ...Be a better man


----------



## devilio (Nov 20, 2016)

Good idea!
How about fact never i nteded relationship to go beyond 3 years till after she got her green card and maybe she was jus figuring for the day she could capitalize monetarily on the marriage,


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Then it may be time for you to take your loses and get out of the game.


----------



## devilio (Nov 20, 2016)

well this woman aint goin easy an emotional rollercoaster actor extrordinair self pity im the mean guy what I did to her I gotta hear silent treatment threat mean or ultra nice but brother and sister now insanity all over her not obtaining a house claims im materialistic cause I don't give her half the house her dream house aint me she wants or cares about all that's just a manipulation crocodile tears sex just said today makes her sick.
10 year act?????????


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

So what you're doing Devilio is just putting putting your life and emotions in the hands of others to pass judgement on you? Why are you doing that?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi sweetheart,

I can tell you are really upset. We want to help. I have a suggestion.
So that everyone can chime in, would you consider starting a new posting under "General Discussion" so all of the people read it, and tell us your full story. Then I think you will get lots of imput from everyone. Hugs 🤗


----------



## devilio (Nov 20, 2016)

Well I,m not clear headed I've not had support from anyone or anyone who cares.or doesn't show it and their working always busy I call em and text em sometimes they call me. Or ive 2 daughter 2,000 miles 1 married 1 living alone.For some reason retiring works for them. i'm putting my life here to judge cause im in huge dliema and only 3 blood relations where I cant speak every detail as they may think they may be vested like wife .i'm good person itry to be and wifes good person .Assets and home stand in the way she met me 10 yrs ago knew my job and I were steady and stable w/ bennies I saved and worked period. Its all I knew it was challenge cause I didn't make friends just co workers and I worked alone, lived alone. I jus felt sorry for her her son died in another country only 32, .I knew her 5 years previous, she wasn't the same person after his death.


----------



## devilio (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you your so kind ! I needed that !


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Devilio,

She may be reverting to what she knew as a child, perhaps her parents were abusive and she came to equate abuse with love.

Tamat


----------

